
Paul Graham's Essays Visualized as Infographic Series - markvitals
https://blog.adioma.com/tag/paul-graham/
======
nose4job
What was the criteria for choosing which essays to visualize? I don't see a
lot of his popular one...

~~~
markvitals
We only pick the one that have a structure that is easy to visualize. Which
usually looks like headings and sub-headings or a list of things.

------
pitbitbuck
I don't see a lot of his essays here... Did I miss something?

~~~
markvitals
see the reply above ^

------
alexzender
lots of work and many facts, wow. Do you do the analysis manually or extract
the facts somehow automatically?

~~~
markvitals
All the work was done manually. We just selected those essays which has a
structure, summarized either in bullet points or headings. We edited each
fact, reducing text, because with icon you don't need as much text. Regarding
automation I experimented with text extraction (using abstractive text
summarization) but haven't got good results yet.

~~~
alexzender
Understood, thanks. The "Where Are The Big Ideas" is my favourite.

~~~
markvitals
Nice, the infographic is loosely based on his essay "Schlep Blindness". I
recommend to read the original essay as well

"How to hold a program in once head" \- is my favorite one.

~~~
alexzender
> ordinary programmers working in typical office conditions never really
> understand the problems they're solving

Cannot agree more

